

Ag Tech Startup FarmLogs Gets Seeded, Bringing Analytics to Small Farms - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/detroit/2013/02/25/ag-tech-startup-farmlogs-nets-1m-in-seed-funding/

======
chrisduesing
Nice to see YC and VCs backing a company like this! I am a cofounder of a
company in the same space (<http://mercariscompany.com/>) and it has been
challenging to find investors whose 'sweet spot' we are in. Don't get me
wrong, we have found some amazing investors who are happy to work with us. It
is more an observation that ag-tech investment doesn't seem to be anyone's
specialty, outside of a life sciences play.

------
epistasis
I think it was about 15 years ago that I first heard of small farmers using
GPS-based analytics to track the output of every last bit of their farm, but I
didn't realize that the software was difficult. I wish these guys the best of
luck, and hope they succeed quickly, I'm glad to see usability being a key
feature.

